# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Hand drawn top down mountains

## flocko

I'm trying to find more references for bird's eye views of mountains. The advantage of them is that you can draw features on either side of the peak. The disadvantage is that they're a lot harder to draw convincingly.

So far I've found:

This tutorial by Torstan

And I've seen Mike  Schley do several maps with this view.
The Silver Marches and Vassa

Anyone know of any other good examples?

----------


## ravells

I did a tutorial awhile back for topdown type mountains

http://www.cartographersguild.com/tu...photoshop.html

----------


## Lingon

That makes fantastic mountains, Ravells!

Here are a couple of variants of top-down mountains I've made. The colorful one is old, very old And the other one is quite abstract but maybe they can give some ideas at least  :Smile: 

(Place names in the Tri-State Wasteland map are © World's End Publishing)

----------

